# Helicopters



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Hey all. I thought I'd slide over from the diecast side. A friend of mine got myself and my son-in-law small ones for a Christmas gift. These are little indoor ones but they are a LOT of fun!








Jesse's twin rotor Chinook.








He has gotten to where he can land them on the ceiling fan blade about 12 feet in the air. I'm not that good... yet. 
I know these are small fry but my first introduction into this hobby (like I need another one). And I'm having a blast with this! A 51 year old guy buzzing a toy around the house. I've always wanted a large gas powered one but never justified the expense, plus knowing I would probably just crash it. I may go there yet. This is a growing thing where I work. Cars that go at unbelieveable speeds, planes with 3 foot wing spans. I'm partial to the choppers though. I may be stopping by here more often.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I got 2 of these for Christmas and I am 55 ... They are a blaaast to play with..


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

i have the 107 also and parts for it are cheap .. but its a good built lil helio.. it got me to move upto the blade SR but that was bad move lol as its a CP so i hav eit in a pile on table lol waiting on parts ... 

so i got myself the blade sr 120 now that is a funny lil helio .. not CP it is fixed blade but darn it flys sooo good .. and it has roll and yaw like the bigger ones does .. 

someday illlearn to fly the SR lol till then my SR120 is the toy ...


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm from the modeling forum and I got a Fastlane RC copter recently and they are a blast to fly! I hesitated coming over here because I figured the hardcore RC guys would look at these as little more than toys, but hey they might be fun on a rainy day!

I'm still getting the hang of it, but it turns on a dime and is so easy to control. Who knows, it might lead to bigger and better things...


----------



## Qball41 (May 6, 2011)

I'm looking at getting one of these little heli's to play with. Can someone tell me the performance differences between the Esky Nano and a Blade mcx2?

There is a difinite difference in price. Do I need to go with the higher one, or can the cheaper one be a way to get started and see if I like it?


----------



## Parallax Films (Sep 19, 2011)

*Align T-Rex 550e Demo Footage*

Brief flight of the Align T-Rex 550e electric helicopter.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

you have to have a 4 channel chopper to even learn correctly. I have 9 years of RC airplanes and learning to fly Choppers is a real challenge.


----------



## Andy Olson (Feb 23, 2007)

i have a blade scout and its great fun indoors but absolutely no help to me when trying to fly a 4ch or 6 ch rc heli outside. i practice an hour or more a day on a sim and after a month of this im nearing a point where i feel comfortable with trying to fly my trex450 again. if only i wernt looking at wind snow and 20 degrees outside right now.... geeesh


----------



## z06 (Jun 22, 2007)

My son won this at work and gave it to me for Christmas. Lot's of fun, but I already snapped and repaired the tail and two blades. It's a Protocol FalconJet Pro. Most likely at the low end , but still fun.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I have the chinook and about six others...love em


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have one that looks like that little yellow one, but on mine the tail fin sticks up. but other than that they look the same.
i wonder if theres a site where you can get parts other than the blades.


----------



## Meyer (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey bob8448! the pictures with your helicopter are super! Do you do this models yourself? or even every detail is also made by you? I want to make plane..but at the moment don't know where I can by details for that.

________________
 audio editor


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

No love for helis?..

Figured I would kick this one BTTT and see what happens.

Mike


----------



## pattrik (Jul 7, 2012)

Heli yea !!! (had to sorry) I currently have 5, 2 blade msr's, a blade msrx, a blade mcpx and a blade 450 3d


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Flew the hell out of a Blade MSR.Too bad they stopped making them.

Made the switch to the MCPX a few months ago.

The learning curve on this heli is pretty steep.

I am starting to get a feel for it now that I finally have my DX6I programming worked out.

Once I learned how to crash it,I have to say,this heli can really take a beating.And if I break something,I think the most expensive thing is the tail boom which is like 15 bucks.

Mike


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

The MCPX is pretty sweet. Amazing little heli.


----------



## Robo116 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah MCPX is a pretty cool heli. I flew the guy in our hobby store


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just got my first chopper. It's a Syma S33 2.4G. I've never flown any kind of RC toy before. But a friend that has 5 or 6 choppers talked me into it. After doing a few simple modifications that he suggested, it flies pretty good. It's a tough toy. It has certainly taken a few beatings. But still it keeps flying. And after only a few flights, I'm starting to get the hang of it. Anyone else had any experience with this type of chopper ??


----------



## judith (Apr 5, 2013)

I also interested in heli's.When i start this hobby i get a small,beginner single Blade Invader helicopter.This helicopter is small in size but big in features with twin independent servos and a built in working gyro provide a lot of fun and useful information about flying.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

The Syma S33 copter I have really doesn't like the wind. It seems that even a slight wind will take it away. I have come up with the idea to hopefully give it a little more forward momentum. Since the parts are cheap, I figure I have little to lose if it doesn't work. I have already changed the tail rotor to a 9104 and reversed the wiring to the tail rotor. This seemed to help alot in terms of forward momentum. But it needs more.

My idea is to buy another tail rotor motor and cowl. Then mount the motor in the nose of the cowl and wire it into the tail rotor control. This "should" help to pull the copter thru the air better. And then extend the tail boom by 2 inches. In theory, this should give the tail rotor more leverage to tilt the rear of the copter up. And the two motors working together, should result in more forward momentum. 

Wish me luck !!!


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

Really nice flying and also amazing videography, I like the music and﻿ also the shot in the beginining....its nice model can you share some information related to this model ??


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Used to have 2 blade cp pro's. those things were awesome, cheap parts, easy to fix. I'm not entirely thrilled with e-flites new frame styles. On the cp's all you really needed was .080 carbon rod & you could fix most things


----------



## choliday (Nov 17, 2010)

The little ones are fun. But when you get into the much larger ones and actually learn to fly them this is just a taste of what they are capable of. Just learning all the stick inputs for all the maneuvers is a real challenge.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

This ones fun


----------



## sunday (Jul 19, 2013)

bob8748 said:


> Hey all. I thought I'd slide over from the diecast side. A friend of mine got myself and my son-in-law small ones for a Christmas gift. These are little indoor ones but they are a LOT of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have a amazing collection...wow,so many rc cars,do you have Walkera Hoten X RC Helicopter?


----------

